# close a website



## na3than (Jul 29, 2008)

guys
this website seems to hurt others feelings.
making fun of VIP's

my personal request, plz remove this website.

www.jancastle.com

that guy is making fun of others and he is saying as
his improvement in grahphics, which is also a hurt to
others.

plz do the needy.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oy, this is thinkdigit forum, not indian cyber police! besides, its just stupid (and extremely bad, if i might add) photoshopping. and why do you care, even?


----------



## k6153r (Jul 29, 2008)

He's much better than maddox.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 29, 2008)

k6153r said:


> He's much better than maddox.



^^ Exactly. The most obnoxious website ever.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 29, 2008)

thr r 1000s of such site yar...lolz


----------



## krazzy (Jul 29, 2008)

Maddox's website is one of the best on the internet.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't see anything, is it taken down?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 30, 2008)

yup....its just got a few brokn linkd images in it...thats it...nothings wrking


----------



## narangz (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ It works on IE


----------



## k6153r (Jul 30, 2008)

I like maddox's site's design.
(Though not what he writes, that's not called humour.)


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## k6153r (Jul 30, 2008)

Maddox's design's philosophy, I mean.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 30, 2008)

how silly ... to report here ...

site isnt loading here ...

anyway .. as for maddox.. man i like his site...


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 30, 2008)

That site is as good as closed.Why did you even bother posting that site for closing here on this forum ?
  Its not even the worth letter you typed.
  Sigh! Why am i even here..!


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

I can watch it in opera. BTW ,what is their objectionable ?


----------

